# 210 sprung a leak basment flooded im out the game



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Woke up this morning to sound of trickling water. Somewhere in the bottom of the tank i must have a leak. Last week a shelf cabnit fell from wall onto tank . Everything seemed fine did water change last night everything fine this morning im fucked. Gonna have to pull up carpet from 1 room hard wood floors werent hit just on lament floors in basement. Fish 14 inch datnoid 14 catfish couple bichirs in a 65 gallon. Everything for sale 210 wich was in perfect condition last night has crack couple fx5 rena xp2 heaters couple bags of 3m black sand t5 6 lifht fixture with leds.... everything was 3 maybe 4 grand with fish everything now 800 obo takes it all open to any suggestion or advice


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I would like the lights dat black sand pm me A price sorry for your loss have similar set up.


----------



## So_lil (Feb 12, 2014)

Sent you a pm I am interested in some of your stuff I am In surrey as well. Also have a 400 gallon Rubbermaid to home them you can borrow let me know


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Is the tank actually cracked, or is the silicone at a seam?


----------



## ludds14 (Apr 4, 2015)

Feel your pain same thing happened to me on fathers day. Did a WC on my 150g that's been running leak free of the last 5 mths. Then notice water forming alone the bottom plastic outer trim. Luckly caught it. Only reason why was wc the 110 beside it. Best of luck with you sale.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I feel your pain. It took 3 months to get my room back together. That's why I'm sticking with small tanks now.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

This would be my worst nightmare... I hope your situation resolves smoothly, good luck man.


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry for not replying just been busy getting things in order. So it looks like its a silicone problem the back side of my tank looks like it got stripped. But i want to pull everything out of tank and got over it completly. Fish are in tight condition but seem to be doing fine and after thinking about it i am willing to give it another shot and if i cant make it happen i will sell everything...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great to hear that you are sticking with it. Your nightmare is one of the major reasons I had gone acrylic for my big tank. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

striker said:


> Sorry for not replying just been busy getting things in order. So it looks like its a silicone problem the back side of my tank looks like it got stripped. But i want to pull everything out of tank and got over it completly. Fish are in tight condition but seem to be doing fine and after thinking about it i am willing to give it another shot and if i cant make it happen i will sell everything...


A slow leak really isn't that bad as it gives you time to plan for rehoming. I had 135 gal of water on the floor within seconds! Try n look for a new tank. Perfect time to upgrade!!!


----------



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

Sorrry to hear that. Hope hurry find out problem and everything is okie..


----------

